# Need Advice!!



## cmoveon (Jul 22, 2011)

Leaving for Dubai in 2 weeks and have yet to give my job a notice because I have not received word on Visa. I did speak with the Government Relations Coordinator and she have recieved my package, but she didnt mention anything about the Visa confirmation. My friends are telling me to wait on that before I resign, however, I do have my e-ticket, apartment and all. What should I do?


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

cmoveon said:


> Leaving for Dubai in 2 weeks and have yet to give my job a notice because I have not received word on Visa. I did speak with the Government Relations Coordinator and she have recieved my package, but she didnt mention anything about the Visa confirmation. My friends are telling me to wait on that before I resign, however, I do have my e-ticket, apartment and all. What should I do?


Panic not - you cannot get a visa until you are actually here and pass the government medical test.

For such practical matters it is best to ask on this forum rather than listen to friends who haven't been here. For other questions such as 'am I doing the right thing' then chances are your friend as will know if you will be happy so far from home 

Good luck!


----------



## cmoveon (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks!! They are encouraging me to leave and explore and I can't wait.


----------



## rickzski (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry I don't have any answers for you - just a question. I am moving to Abu Dhabi soon and was wondering how you got an apartment before even being there?


----------



## cmoveon (Jul 22, 2011)

rickzski said:


> Sorry I don't have any answers for you - just a question. I am moving to Abu Dhabi soon and was wondering how you got an apartment before even being there?


The school provide housing as apart of the hiring package.


----------



## rickzski (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice!


----------

